# Shampoo/conditioner/finishing spray for red toy?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

If you find something to keep her coat from sun burning, let me know! I have researched just about every product on the market and I what I found is that to get true sun screening, you pretty much have to totally wet the dog down with the stuff. That is not practical for a Poodle coat.

If you keep your dog trimmed up, you won't see the affects of sun burning on the coat. As far as fading.... only genetics can determine that.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Cbrand - one less thing to buy, then. It's not usually a problem here in the UK, but we are having an unusually sunny summer ...

It will be interesting to see how her coat clears - both parents were fairly dark, and at 12 months she is still very red (except for the sun-kissed ends anyway!).

I've just discovered Isle of Dogs don't deliver to the UK, so there is another highly recommended product I can't get.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

what happens to a coat when it sunburns? I have noticed Millie's ears and topknot have gotten lighter from being in the pool/sun...almost like red highlights


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> what happens to a coat when it sunburns? I have noticed Millie's ears and topknot have gotten lighter from being in the pool/sun...almost like red highlights


The hair turns orange. You mostly see it on dogs that are going to fade in color like Browns, Blues and bad Blacks.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah she has definitely been bleached by the sun - you can actually see that the new hair growing in is very dark brown but the tips of her fur are orange-ish. hmm..


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

My browns are they same way we spend a lot of time out in the sun at the beach and the sun down here is so strong.
Of course I don't know how much longer we are going to be able to go to the beach as the tar balls have started to arrive here and if you can't get in the water what's the point. I am still in disbelief over this spill what a disaster it just make me want to cry seeing our beautiful beach ruined.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Fjm, I was almost positive they (IOD) was available over there! As a matter of fact, one of their reps was at the World Dog Show this weekend. I can ask Monica about it, if you'd like. It's WONDERFUL!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

What about Les Pooches? Their shipping boxes say New York, Paris, London???


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes please Cameo - it is expensive, but with only two tinies to groom a bottle would last for ages. It may be they have a European distributor covering the UK - it is their main US site that seems to ship absolutely everywhere except here. I'll take a look at Les Pooch also - although a UK-based distributor would save a fortune on shipping costs! What do people think of the Tropiclean and Eqyss ranges which I can get hold of fairly easily?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Got that info for IOD in the UK.

"We do have a distributor in the UK, the company name is Groomers. They are like a ryans type of company over there. Thanks for forwarding the info. Dog grooming equipment, horse supplies, dog tables, clippers, horse grooming shampoo UK here is a link to their website." 

This info was provided by Monica Rear of IOD. Thanks Monica!!


----------

